# How to use a flying gaff



## JMB

Alright, 

I got a good deal on a new flying gaff. I bought it in case, by a miracle, that I should catch a Swordfish or tuna big enough that a handle gaff would not cover the situation. 

Never used one before. I've got a general idea how to use from reading fishing mags for the last 30 years. But reading and doing are 2 different things!

I've tried to google an idea of how to use and came up empty. Surprisingly. 

Anyway, what advice can y'all offer. 

Thanks.


----------



## MSViking

put a glob of vaseline on the connection points between gaff hook and gaff pole, They can become fused together so quickly around salt water. I like to use a small zip tie to hold the hook to the pole, some use rigging wire or light line, zip tie is just super easy. I also use electrical tape to keep the rope affixed to the pole.

Robert


----------



## Chris V

Ditto above


----------



## purple haze

Lots of things to consider when using a flying gaff. First and for most is will the bitter end be attach to a cleat or a floating ball ? The reason I say that is safety above all. Just say you do hook that mako of a life time and every one on board wants to bring it home.:001_huh: If by chance you do get the old girl close for a gaff shot. I would never recommend attaching the bitter end to a cleat. just when you think it's dead A mako always has a few tricks up it's sleeve . With the bitter end attach to a cleat you will probably have a chance for the shark to roll it self into the boat. With a ball attach after you gaff it just let the ball go and the flotation of the ball will do you dirty work for you. We use a 5/8" rope on ours and a 18" ball the gaff man can determine if he or she can control the fish by hand or needs to release the rope. Be very care full that if the gaff person fighting the fight by hand that he is always concern for the gaff coming out of the fish and becoming a missile. Just one of many things to consider.


----------



## JMB

Thanks to all for the replies. 

MSViking: I like the Vaseline tip. Thanks. 

Recess: I was wondering about cleating the line off or using a large buoy ball. Something that I read somewhere before was that if at night a ball may get lost. I think they were referring to a Mako but Swords are tough too. It makes sense that in all the chaos on a dark night it could be hard to find. Loosing a ball, gaff hook, AND fish would stink!

But, I do like the idea of not having a thrashing bill nailing the hull. I already have a few "beauty" marks from billfish. Im sure a sword could really mess up a gunwale. Plus if a sword were to jump in the boat....don't even want to think about that!

Thoughts on loosing a ball?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Tie off to cleat, gaff fish, put in gear, drag fish till it settles down or expires.


----------



## Downtime2

Tie a line from port to starboard on stern. Attach flyer loop to that line . Allows a wilder fish to go side to side. Also, if you fun fishing, try a harpoon. They fun!!!


----------



## Kim

The flying gaff is the most dangerous type of gaff you can use for several reasons, especially in the dark of night.

- Tied off on a cleat bolted in with no backing plate is asking to have it ripped out.

- The potential of having the rope taken into the props is greater on boats with outboard engines.

- Best place to tie off the rope would be on the fighting chair or on a CC the TT rod rack

- Nylon rope will stretch under load and it's possible for the gaff to come flying back to the boat if it pulls out.

- It's pricey but kevlar rope is the best to use because it doesn't stretch.

- Make sure you gaff the head and it's a good idea to practice on something smaller than a big Mako or Sword Fish to learn how to do it.

- Best thing you can do is get with someone who is familiar with how to rig it, use it and do it safely.

- I saw the results of a guy taking wraps of rope around his hand, the fish ran, rope bound on his hand and ripped the skin off his hand and he was wearing a glove.

- A large ball with a strobe light attached at night will do the trick, let the fish fight the buoy ball until tired then bring it along side.


----------



## recess

What Kim said!!!! 
Lights on the ball at night 
Have straightened flying gaff head while cleating it off but with that said the fish was nowhere near ready to be stuck . I believe there are pros and cons against both but for us in a CC we shoot for the ball just plain safer. If in a battle wagon cleat it. Just my 2 cents.But nothing beats the POON!!!


----------



## JMB

The idea of using a buoy ball with some light attached may be a good way to go. 

As Kim and others mentioned it is dangerous to cleat off. I have been a little leery about it, that's kinda why I thought I would ask y'all here. 

As far as a harpoon, I thought about using one of those before. But I already have a flyer, as I said before I got a new on for about 1/3 of retail of retail. 

FYI, over on THT I saw in the for sale section that Fishin' Mission is selling an adapter to make an Aftco fly gaff handle in to a harpoon for $100 ( I think ). I have yet to use the flyer yet, so I don't want to spend more stuff to sit in the garage.


----------



## Kim

I use both, I prefer the harpoon because when you put that through the fishes head it usually just quivers and it's over. Problem is you just can't say "hey Mr fish hold still a sec". A bad harpoon shot is just as bad as a bad gaff shot.


----------

